# Husqvarna trimmer attachments



## rquad (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Husqvarna 326LDx trimmer (the one that accepts attachments) can use the "standard" accessories available at Lowe's/Home Depot? Or, do you have to buy the Husqvarna brand attachments? I've asked a couple of online dealers and no one yet knows the answer. thx


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Let me see if I can find out tomorrow.


----------

